# The Pigeon Wendell Levi?



## Gary (Jul 13, 2006)

After 30 years of being out of raising pigeons, I'm retiring and want to start again. My first step is trying to get the book,The Pigeon, by Wendell Levi. Any other suggestions will be appriciated. Thank, Gary


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Gary said:


> After 30 years of being out of raising pigeons, I'm retiring and want to start again. My first step is trying to get the book,The Pigeon, by Wendell Levi. Any other suggestions will be appriciated. Thank, Gary


Watch E-bay. They have them on there sometimes. I have the book and it's a good one but a bit out dated. You can still order it too from the pigeon supply places. There are some good newer ones out there. I would suggest "The Flying Vet’s Pigeon Health & Management" by Colin Walker and/or "A Veterinary Approach To Pigeon Health" by David Marx. That first book has LOTS of info and LOTS of good pics of pigeons with different ailments. If I could only have one book, that would be it. All of these can be bought at Foys.
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

It's available at these two sites...
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0910876010/102-5999877-7755326?v=glance&n=283155

http://www.strombergschickens.com/books/pigeons_books.htm


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Gary, 

Yup..."e-bay" and "Amazon.com" are good choises when looking for certain Books...

Good luck...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The Pigeon*

HI GARY, I just came across your post the book can be bought at JEDDS PIGEON SUPPLY, the cost is 75 dollars. www.jedds.com GEORGE


----------



## Gary (Jul 13, 2006)

*The Pigeon*

Thanks everone. Got a copy from e-Bay. Gary


----------

